# A few big girls today



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are a few pics of todays trip. Testing out my new camera in Baffin. Fish were caught on sand and grass bottom near deep dropoffs on corky devis and croaker. 

Capt. Mark Robinson


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Holy Cow, Are Those Real.


----------



## SuperDave4x4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like a great trip!!! How was the water?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Awesome, 1 for each of ya!!


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Gator Trout*

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

Water was good as ot gets.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

nice fish....i aint gunna lie


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

well you easily back your id name with pictures. great fish guys


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice ... thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm in awe.

Is it just me or is that hurtful to West Bay fisher's?




/


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Those are nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think I'll quit looking at these fishing reports...........


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*todays pics*

Captain Trey Ganem And Captain Mark Robinson... Our day started off wet. We left the dock around 7am started fishing at 7:15 within 10 feet of the boat Johnny Fowler hooked this monster red.. on the other side of the boat Kevin Shoran caught this hugh trout about 50 yards from the boat, Needless to say me and Mark were hooked up on 2 nice trout within 5 min .. This was an awsome day , the fish were in full swing... Around 9 am we had two 27 inch trout on a double hook up {Trey and Mark} we turned around when we heard the water splashing violently and Johnny was tearing his wadeaid off and running forward .. It looked like a shark attack He had his pole ripped out of his hand and was trying to catch it. Needless to say it was gone. After I quit laughing I felt sorry for him .. He went back to the boat and grabbed another rod. When we finished fishing the area , on the way back to the boat Johnny felt something cross his leg , it was his line from the rod that was ripped from his hand . He grabbed it and as the rod came to him he tried to land the fish it got off a few seconds later.. It was a hog .. We never saw the fish but heard it pulling drag when he tried to land it. It was a great day on the water and all these fish were released.. These fish ranged from 23 to 35 inches trout and reds. For kevin and Johnny today these fish were there personal best ..


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow what a day looks like a ton o fun


----------



## Le Grand Orange (Oct 29, 2005)

awesome...it only takes a few days like that to make it worth it all..many more to your and yours..and me soon.. great job...


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Nice catch.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Incredible, I can't believe he came back across his pole. Beautiful fish and looks to be a great day on the water....congrats to all of you!


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

wow. nice specks and great pictures. you guys had an awesome trip. good job.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Great fish


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

hoooly those trouts are bazookas


----------



## tannertan (May 25, 2006)

wow! nice job! Nice report!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Big trout Galore .. Good job..


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

So.........................Thats what they look like....Awesome!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Those are some super nice sows. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Congratulations on the fish and the great pictures!


----------



## roddbender (May 19, 2006)

Nice fish.....takes good water for fish like that....Good job


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

xl trout nice!!!!!!


----------



## EarlyBronco (Nov 9, 2005)

Maannn! Big Trout,.....startin to shake....can't ype.
Hoss, sow, pigs, can't find the right words.

Nice trip. Thks for sharing the pics.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats awesome. Maybe one day it will be my turn. Thanks for sharing

Brian


----------



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

THOSE ARE SOME BIG TROUT! I've fished Baffin Bay before and landed some BIG GIRLS in February but those take the cake! I am assuming you practice CPR?


----------



## aggie1993 (Mar 7, 2006)

oh my!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

SWEEEEETTTT!!! I knew u guys had it in ya all year long...


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Solid! Nice catch.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Any of 'em make weight? For the STAR tournament, that is?


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*close*

Well almost 9lbs won't win but close.. Me and Captain Mark are not able to enter because we are guides......But are friends are able to enter if they are with us and land a big... We will be back down in search of that star fish for a few friends and family members...Other wise just catch and release.. Thanks and God bless..... We will keep posting pics and reports after are trips down south...


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

spotted ape said:


> Well almost 9lbs won't win but close.. Me and Captain Mark are not able to enter because we are guides......But are friends are able to enter if they are with us and land a big... We will be back down in search of that star fish for a few friends and family members...Other wise just catch and release.. Thanks and God bless..... We will keep posting pics and reports after are trips down south...


Sure wish I had someone to take me to that spot...
My honey hole in Baffin has produced solid fish averaging about 23", with the biggest going just over 27", but YOU'RE spot is on a whole other level.

Then again, I haven't been out there in a while... maybe the biguns are out now!

CONGRATS on finding the honey hole of all honey holes.


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

*Yahoo Baby!*

And to think that my brother inlaw negged Baffin!

Now those are great specs! 
Wish is for my grandsons to land one when they are bigger than your catch!

Great returns.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

holysmokers!veryyyy nice.jay


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice fish Trey and guys. Looks like you and Mark are in the zone!


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

were the hogs returned to the gene pool? Those are fat mommas


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

*man*

Thats impressive


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Pretty decent day, I'd say.


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

They were returned. We got to let them grow up for next spring.

Capt. Mark Robinson


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going! Those are some real hogs!!


----------



## RedsandSpecks (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome trip and Awesome fish!!! I need to get out on the water more, wish I had a boat!!!


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2006)

whoa ! those trouts are huge


----------



## kmart64 (May 25, 2006)

Yep, I knew it; caught 'em on a weekday. Those beauts hide good on weekends.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

i think this is where someone usually starta blasting about violating game laws and murdering the brood stock of the trout population.......

the only reason i can complain is i didn't catch 'em.........

great pics......thanks for sharing


----------



## Billy D (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, were you guys staying in a lodge just down from the Wild Horse lodges this past weekend? Did you go out with a guide? If so, who? I fished there Friday and Saturday, all we caught were dinks.
Good job! Great looking fish!


----------



## Billy D (Oct 25, 2004)

*Great Fish!!*

Hey were you guys staying just down from the Wild Horse Lodge on Saturday? Did you fish with a guide? If so, who? I fished there Friday and Saturday, but didn't catch that quality of fish ya'll did! Great Fish!!


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

we did not fish with any guides or stay any where. we just went down there to check out some new spots and found a few new honey holes. Trey and myself are both guides. 


Capt. Mark Robinson


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice trout guys! I wish we could hit a few like that one day!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Holy Moly, great fish!


----------



## ray2 (Apr 13, 2005)

nice fish......


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Great lookin fish. 

That red is awesome.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I cant believe he got his rod back...thats one in a million and to almost land the hog on it, too cool. Did he ever see what it was (other than big)?? Red or trout?

What an awesome day, thats a gorgeous red in the pic. Nice!


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

Sow Slayer,

You're not suppose to be out there having fun catching those bigs... GET BACK TO WORK!! I hear Capt. Chris calling you to run another trip in the baking sun. HAHA!! Way to go man those are some sweeeet fish.


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

i dont know how i get talked into going fishing on everone of my days off. o well somebody has to do it.

Capt. Mark Robinson


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

sow slayer said:


> i dont know how i get talked into going fishing on everone of my days off. o well somebody has to do it.
> 
> Capt. Mark Robinson


what a life huh? :wink: great pictures and report! i havent had a chance to wet a line in months. its great though, to be able to get on here and just SEE some beauties!

thanks,
trudy


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Just tell me, how was it getting the red in, how big of a fight did it give? Wonderful, wonderful. 

y co-workers are even in an awe.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wish I could see your boat better so I'd know who to follow next time.  Great fish.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*picture of the boat*

Here is a picture of my boat but I don't think you could follow the ape unless you were in a plane.. I just joking ....but this is what she looks like on the water... When we park my boat to fish it looks like a white pathfinder so look for the pathefinder on the water ....We are going fishing on wed me and Mark will post reports of the fish we catch hope they will be as good as the last time.. Thanks from the spotted ape Captain Trey Ganem..


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

What he didn't tell ya is that I saw it hit 102.3 around a corner on our way in while he was trying to snap that pic hehehehe. That boat is unbelievably smooth and in control at that speed, which is why so many offshore guys run skaters. Who snapped the bottom pic TG? I want to go down south with ya so I can turn back some biggs... Had a great time, and thanks for the lodging etc... I got our lodging in CC and suppose we could stay there for Port A also. 

PEACE...


----------

